# How do you like the Fire?



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a K2, gave that to my daughter and now have a K3 and love it!  I'm trying to decide if I want the Fire or not.  How do you like it?  What do you use it for?


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a K2 and a Fire.  To be honest, I don't use the Fire much at all.  Don't get me wrong...the Fire is a wonderful piece of technology, but I read much more than I play games and watch movies/TV.  I use my Fire to play Words With Friends because it's visually easier than on my Ipod and a few other games once in a while.  I enjoy having the Fire, but in retrospect it isn't something that I need to have -- not like my Kindle.  I NEED that!

It really depends on what you want it for.  It's a fun gadget, easy to use and does what it does very well.  I'm glad I have it when I want it for something, but don't use it every day.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a K2 and DH recently gave me a Fire. If I had to choose between the two, I would choose my K2. The Fire is great for books and documents with photos and diagrams such as the ones I have for origami, weaving, and other crafts. I am also using the free month of Amazon Prime to watch some TV series I missed. But for reading, dictionary use, taking notes, and Internet access away from home, I prefer my K2. If something were to happen to my K2, I would immediately replace it with another K2 or a K3.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a DX and a Fire.  I prefer the Fire.  I haven't used it in the sunlight yet but if it's a problem I'll use the DX in those situations.  Otherwise, the Fire is my go to device.

I mostly use the Fire for reading but also for games.  I haven't done any of the Amazon cloud streaming but a lot of members here do.  I really prefer the touch screen to the buttons on my DX.  I had thought the smaller screen would be an issue but once I started using it I found it didn't interfere with my reading at all.  

Mike


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I love my fire and use it all the time. Mostly for games, reading, and the internet, but I do watch some movies and documentaries from time to time. My friend has a fire too and we like to download the same games and compete against each other so I use it for games a lot. It's a great little tablet, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I had a K2, but when the Touch came out, I got that and a Fire. I love both. I tend to read more on my Touch, but use my Fire for reading too. For me, what I read on depends on the light I'm in. I do find that I don't use the home computer much at all these days. It's so nice to be able to sit in my recliner with something as light as the Fire on my lap.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

love it can't put it down


----------



## taligator (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a K3 and a Fire. The longer I have my Fire the more I use it. Lately, I use it constantly, even in favor of my laptop. I don't read outside, if I do go outside and want to read I'll bring my K3 but it has been sorely neglected lately. It's easy for me to read published books or grab fanfic to read. I love it.

I didn't think I'd like the Fire as much as I do. I almost exclusively read on it. I have tested video on it but have never sat down and watched anything on it. I'd rather read than watch movies.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I've only used my K2 once since I got my Fire. I use it more than I use my laptop. Plus, all my books are readily available and even easier to download with the Fire.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Isn't it hard to read on the Fire for long periods?


----------



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

I think all Kindle models have their own individual pros and cons, the plus sides of the Fire are that it has the capabilities of a tablet, as well as the reading side of things. The apps are fun, movies and music is great to have on the device, etc. For the price of it, the Fire offers so much in my opinion.

However, I do love e-Ink! With the other Kindles, they are very easy on the eye and it is nice for it to look so authentic! Plus the battery lives on the earlier models out way that of the Kindle Fire by miles, but then again..the Fire does soo much! Either way, you just need to way up the benefits. If you want to have a device that offers a wide range of media, apps, and other cool gizmos, then get the Fire, but if you want something more suttle and more reading-based, then the previous Kindles are the way!


----------



## taligator (Aug 31, 2011)

rlkubi said:


> Isn't it hard to read on the Fire for long periods?


It is different than eInk but I've read 12 books this past week so it doesn't affect me too badly!


----------



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Day 2 with my fire and so far I love it. The only complaint I have is the lack of collections since I have about 100 books. Instead of leaving them on my kindle since I cant make a read and to read folder I delete them.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

A few other things I love are magazines on the Fire. DH subscribes to Runner's World and it's much cheaper on the Fire. The added bonus is that it has gotten my techno-phobe hubby more comfortable with some technology. There's also a book we both want to read, and he can read it on one device and I can read it on the other at the same time (I had a K2, got a Touch when I got my Fire).

My grandson adores it. He's 3 and loves to play games on it. And he's really adept at using it. I've got Go installed, and he whips around the dock and folders and picks out what he wants. He's to the point now that he doesn't want any help. I think if the rumored new Fire has an SD card (and is still 7") I may give this one to him, and get the one with the SD card.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love my Fire enough to sell my iPad 1 and use the money to buy another Fire, this one for my wife.

We both still do most of our reading on our e-ink Kindles, but the Fire is what we use for web, email, and apps.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with Sherlock and others here.  The Fire is fun, but I read on my keyboard Kindle.  I take both into bed with me at night, first play a few games, then settle down to read (assuming I don't get too caught up in the games, in which case I stay up too late  )


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a KK3 and a Fire. I love them both. I use them both daily. the thing I love about the KK3 is reading. I do have some games on it that I play sometimes but most of the time it is used for reading. 

My Fire is for everything else. I love it. The thing I love the most is the size. It is bigger than the Ipod Touch and smaller than the Ipad. The second reason ?I love it so is it is mine and I don't have to share it with nobody if I don't want to..... 

I love playing games on the fire. I also love having the Imdb app. It makes it so easy when we are laying in bed and I want to look up information about somebody or something we are watching. I used to have to get up out of bed and go into the living room and look it up on my computer or not look it up unit the next day than I usually forgot what I wanted to look up... 

I love it in the middle of the night when I can't sleep. 

I just LOvE my fire... and my KK3!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I too have the k3 and prefer the e-ink for reading because my eyes are really sensitive to light and its just in my opinion more comfortable for reading. I use my fire for children's books for the kids,games,and flash cards. I agree with other posts that its a great gadget for portability over a laptop while watchingtv or whenever I'm bored and still want to be with the family while surfing the net and such.


----------

